#   ( ) >   >   -311:

## Well

.      ""   Fu.h.e.u.      ""   Fu.h.e.c.        ,            .

           --     ( ).     16-  -          . .  :
https://army.informost.ru/2018/pdf/29.pdf

       ,            .         - fu.h.e.u.          .





 :                .    1946- .           .   -  t9k39  fu.h.e.u      ,  -    "Schwabenland" (Ln 21021)       "".

      ,    :
5702 - "Schwabenland" (Ln 21021).    -673 "".
5713 - fu.h.e.u -       -253  -311.
5748 - t9k39; -        -251, -252  -310.

׸         ,     ,      :   ,         "Schwabenland"      6- , -,    -      -.       ,     fu.h.e.u  (      ,   )            . 

          :     5702        6   ,      5713 (      )   .      ,      -253  -311.      ,             .       .        ( ). ,   ,         .

  .

----------

104, AlexJ, IG_58, inter02, Krasnobay, R2AIA, R9AAA, RN6LW, ua3lls, ua3ycv, UA9LKK, UR4UBQ, UT1LW, -13

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## IG_58

https://www.kriegsfunker.com/radio_coll.html

----------

R5VA, Tolya, ua3ycv, UX3IW

----------


## Well

-? ,    .      .      -         .    ,   .      ,        .  "".       :   ,   ,      -673   --,              --.      ,    ,   ,   ,    ,    .      ,          .

 .     .     .           Fu.h.e.u,      -311.    .   ,           .

----------

Well

----------


## UN7RX

> .   .


    ?           ,   40-            ?          1% ,        . 
 ,        ,   .

----------


## UN7RX

> ,.. ,   70  , .


          ? 



> 50   60.


   30-40  , . ""   90% ,          ,         .

----------


## us4lta

*9* - ,    ,     .

----------


## Boris..

,  .    .
Amaterske Radio -

----------

ra3qdp

----------

IG_58, UR5VFT, us4lta, UT1LW,  ,

----------

> ,


    ?     .

----------

> .


  311 ,   ?       ,          ,    .       ,   .
  ,    .      .     .    ,    ,        ,  .  .     ,    ,  .

----------



----------


## IG_58

, .., ,       .     . , ,   .

----------


## us4lta

> 311 ,   ?       ,          ,    .       ,   .


             -1.     -311   3-    ,   .     -311  -253.

----------

IG_58, us4lta, -13,

----------


## us4lta

*9!* ​          ?  ! !

----------

IG_58

----------

> .


  .    .        .

----------

> ,    311-  -   .


,  ,  .
 P-311           .     "" .
 "" -  "",  "",              .  -         ,   .  -  ,    . ,          ?      ,      ?

----------

